# A+ Network+ or Security+ holders



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Makes sense, but don't like the way it's being handled. Certs now expire 3 years after issuance, effective Jan 1, 2010 and retroactively.

I'm not sure I really care. I've been in the field over 10 years, do I still need a cert that shows I have at least 6 months knowledge? Other than possibly to get past HR or computers that only look for particular keywords.

But it would have been nice to know that I went from current to decertified for over 8 years in a matter of a day.

Also interesting, those holding multiple certs only has to recertify in the highest. That automatically renews everything under it.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Money, money ... They're want of your.


----------



## kbxm (Mar 15, 2007)

dpeters11 said:


> Makes sense, but don't like the way it's being handled. Certs now expire 3 years after issuance, effective Jan 1, 2010 and retroactively.
> 
> I'm not sure I really care. I've been in the field over 10 years, do I still need a cert that shows I have at least 6 months knowledge? Other than possibly to get past HR or computers that only look for particular keywords.
> 
> ...


Looks like another scam to get more money.

I've had all of these certs and haven't found any of them to be particularly useful in the field. Experience is the best certification you can have, but some lazy HR folks that have no clue about experience want the cert to prove SOME knowledge.

Bottom line: They're probably good for entry-level people, but most good shops rely on experience vs a piece of paper.


----------



## bjamin82 (Sep 4, 2007)

dpeters11 said:


> Makes sense, but don't like the way it's being handled. Certs now expire 3 years after issuance, effective Jan 1, 2010 and retroactively.
> 
> I'm not sure I really care. I've been in the field over 10 years, do I still need a cert that shows I have at least 6 months knowledge? Other than possibly to get past HR or computers that only look for particular keywords.
> 
> ...


According to my Compita Login, I got my certs in 2005 and do not expire. So something might have changed now, but its not retro.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I don't think the 3 year recertification applies to everyone. It only applies to those testing from January 1, 2011 and forward. Those who test before 1-1-2011 are still good for a lifetime.

See this link: http://www.comptia.org/certifications/listed/renewal.aspx

I got my Security+ in October. It's very good to have for any job in the IT field. I might get my Network+ and A+ just to spice up my resume and make myself more attractive to employers.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

kbxm said:


> Bottom line: They're probably good for entry-level people, but most good shops rely on experience vs a piece of paper.


I somewhat agree with you but many employers require certs especially if you want to work for the government. It doesn't hurt to have a few more doors open when looking for a job.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Typical for me, things changed after I posted. It was retroactive, now it's not.

http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/...cks-down-past-certs-remain-valid-for-life.ars


----------



## CJTE (Sep 18, 2007)

I guess I need to stop putting off testing and go get it done...
I've always used experience and references because while certs look good on paper, anyone can read a book about riding a horse, but that doesn't mean they'll be good in the saddle.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

I went through the cert song and dance for a while back in the late 90's and early 2000's.
I quickly became aware that the certs are more for the employer than for the employee.

Employers like them because they have no clue which questions to ask in an interview, and they feel as though if you have the certs then surely you must know more than they do. 
Good enough - you're hired.

Most of the stuff that I learned in the MCSE courses was complete BS about why the MS product was the best one for this and that. In other words, it was more marketing than it was actual helpful knowledge in using the product.

Just about every problem I ever had with a MS product wasn't covered in any of the course materials, and it required either finding someone who already had similar problems or figuring it out on my own.
In Microsoft's way of thinking, if it shouldn't be doing that, then there's a hardware issue or a problem with some other software that's tying into theirs. Never, ever a problem with their product.

A+ stuff was a little bit better, but not much.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

CJTE said:


> I guess I need to stop putting off testing and go get it done...
> I've always used experience and references because while certs look good on paper, anyone can read a book about riding a horse, but that doesn't mean they'll be good in the saddle.


Precisely!
Unfortunately, these companies have done a decent job of convincing hiring managers that certs are the best measure of a perspective employee's abilities.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Marlin Guy said:


> Precisely!
> Unfortunately, these companies have done a decent job of convincing hiring managers that certs are the best measure of a perspective employee's abilities.


True. Lets face it, the tests aren't easy. When I hire employees, I definitely look if they have certs. Anyone who goes through the pain and stress of studying for and taking these tests have at least some discipline. Plus, the tests are expensive. If you don't pass, you don't get your money back. Nobody likes to gamble like that unless they are reasonably sure they can pass.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

Chris Blount said:


> True. Lets face it, the tests aren't easy.


That depends on how the student prepares.
I took some courses at a local Community College that were supposed to prepare me for the exams.
They were mediocre at best.

Knowing that I wasn't ready for the tests, I began to do the research.
With Transcender and a few other CBT offerings, the tests were an absolute breeze.
I would typically finish the MCSE tests with 20 minutes or more to burn.
It's been so long that I don't even remember the scoring platforms, but I would typically only miss one or two per exam, and they were due more to carelessness than anything else.

As you said, they do represent a level of seriousness and commitment. As long as you understand that and accept it at face value, you'll be fine.
The real skills needed are intuition and the ability to quickly research and find a solution, instead of messing around and making something worse.

Paraphrasing Albert Einstein, "Don't bother remembering something you can easily look up."

That's why most of the MCSE course materials have now forever been purged from my brain. I needed the space for more important stuff. Reality.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Chris Blount said:


> True. Lets face it, the tests aren't easy. When I hire employees, I definitely look if they have certs. Anyone who goes through the pain and stress of studying for and taking these tests have at least some discipline. Plus, the tests are expensive. If you don't pass, you don't get your money back. Nobody likes to gamble like that unless they are reasonably sure they can pass.


I'm not sure about A+ on that. The hardest thing about that test (I took it around 1999) was all the questions on Win 3.1. Even memorizing DMA/IRQ defaults wasn't that bad.

Marlin: Agreed. I took and passed Network+ and Internetworking with TCP/IP back in the day. To do complex subnetting I'd need a calculator. Here we just use 255.255.0.0.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

The tests are different now and focus more on "What do you do when" type questions rather than simple fact memorizing.


----------



## pfp (Apr 28, 2009)

Chris Blount said:


> True. Lets face it, the tests aren't easy.


I'm not so sure about that. I passed the Security + one back in 2005 without any prep or studying. While I had a fair amount of experience I would not, and still wouldn't, call myself an expert.


----------



## CJTE (Sep 18, 2007)

pfp said:


> I'm not so sure about that. I passed the Security + one back in 2005 without any prep or studying. While I had a fair amount of experience I would not, and still wouldn't, call myself an expert.


I am thinking about going in and taking the A+ cold turkey (no prep). But $500 is a lot of dough to throw out.

What was the Sec+ like?


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

I have (had) A+ and NT 4.0 certifications. Got all As in the course. Then the job market dropped like a rock in 2000.

Right now, I want to get my degree, then I'll probably get my Cisco certs.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I'm not heard Cisco cert get HR attention in Bay Area recently, perhaps if you'll go upto CCIE ...


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Chris Blount said:


> The tests are different now and focus more on "What do you do when" type questions rather than simple fact memorizing.


That would be good. I'd feel almost embarrassed if I failed taking it cold turkey. I have years experience but deal on a day to day basis in remote access, BES, Citrix etc. I wouldn't be able to know CPU sockets by sight or which processor is which socket. I'd have a much better chance at the what to do type thing.


----------

